# Front Mount Hitches



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone use a front mount hitch for their TV to haul bikes? Just wondered if there are any problems to be concerned with and considered.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have and their is. Only at night though. I had 2 adult bikes on the front and it really blocked the headlights on my Suburban. Its fine during the day and even at night on the interstate since most are well lit but pulling into the campground was like flying blind and I still have 20/20 vision. I have decided to reinforce the rear bumper at a welding shop and install a hitch. I will use the front for one of the platforms that go into a hitch for other junk. I think I will install a pair of markers on the hitch hauler too, like on a snow plow, so I dont forget its up their and crush it into something.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a hitch installed on our our last Suburban and it was great. Carried either the bicycles (4 rack) motorcycles (2 rack) up front.

I also thought if I got into a very tight spot, I could put the hitch on the front and steer the Outback in/out of a tight spot.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We have one on the front of our 2004 Suburban and have used it to carry as many as 4 bikes. It cost approx $250, installed. Points to consider are as follows:

1) Night hauling is best limited to no more than 2 bikes. Any more tends to kill the effectiveness of the headlights.
2) Day hauling is no problem as long as you mount the bikes in such a way that it minimizes obstructing the drivers view. This is tricky and takes some arranging especially if you are haling 4 bikes. In order to make it work it usually means removing seats and trying to get as many of the high profile handle bars on the passenger side as possible.

Actually, I even remove the seats when hauling less than four bikes, it just makes life easier. If your bikes don't have the quick release option "I THINK" you can retrofit the bike. You may need to talk to a bike shop about that.

Other than that it works great.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pointers about blocking the headlights. I guess since I have only hauled during the day so far I hadn't considered that, but an excellent point as I am sure I will at some point be "in the dark" during my travels.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> 2) Day hauling is no problem as long as you mount the bikes in such a way that it minimizes obstructing the drivers view. This is tricky and takes some arranging especially if you are haling 4 bikes. In order to make it work it usually means removing seats and trying to get as many of the high profile handle bars on the passenger side as possible.


We use a Yakima rack on the front, and to avoid the view obstruction problem we cut down the square tube of the bike rack by about 8-10 inches. That lowered the bikes sufficiently; yes, you do need to be careful with sharply sloping driveways.

One problem we had was our mountain bikes sitting at an angle and blocking the drivers view. This happens with any bike rack that hangs the bikes from the top tube of the bike (like the Yakima) ... When you mount a mountain bike or hybrid bike they hang at an angle (since the top tube is at an angle, not flat like in a road bike). You can fix this with something called a "boomer bar" (pictured here) that creates an artificial flat top tube so your bike sits flat in the rack.

As to the headlight issue, we simply don't drive at night.

Ed


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Ed,

Great stuff, just goes to show you how valuable this site is. I now can tweak my solution to make it even better.

"we cut down the square tube of the bike rack by about 8-10 inches. That lowered the bikes sufficiently" 

My rack isn't the same as yours BUT, it does lend-itself to the same thing. Thanks for the idea.

"You can fix this with something called a "boomer bar""

Again, an outstanding idea, thanks for the info!

"As to the headlight issue, we simply don't drive at night."

Just as food for thought, I have run at night with four bikes but when I do that I only keep two on the rack and put the other two in the TT. Not the prettiest solution but it works.

Thanks again Ed, outstanding ideas.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Here is my view from the drivers seat: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4768

The pic is somewhat deceptive as I used a wide angle for the shot so the bikes seem further away than they really are.

I think the bike carrier is a swagman. As for issues, there was some wobbling/rocking back 'n forth which was fixed using a square bracket that attached to the receiver and tightened up against the carrier.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey oregon do u remember what bike rack u used, is there a size to consider with the hitch u put on? And with the size of the burb did it block the headlights?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Here is my view from the drivers seat: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4768
> 
> The pic is somewhat deceptive as I used a wide angle for the shot so the bikes seem further away than they really are.
> 
> I think the bike carrier is a swagman. As for issues, there was some wobbling/rocking back 'n forth which was fixed using a square bracket that attached to the receiver and tightened up against the carrier.


The swagman is the brand I was looking at. I like the locking features that it provides. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We LOVE our Swagman receiver mount bike rack on the front of our RAM. Super easy loading and unloading. We have not had a problem with the headlights, however, it was a concern prior to using it. I will not put anyting on the back of my fiver other than the spare tire tire it came with. I know the factory bumper set-up will not handle it and it's a horrible ride back there. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> hey oregon do u remember what bike rack u used, is there a size to consider with the hitch u put on? And with the size of the burb did it block the headlights?


Sure do....









Here is the link to the ramp I bought...I LOVE it. Super easy to install and once you know which bike goes where (so you adjust the bottom for tire width) you can load in about 5 minutes.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We have one and have no real issues with lights but the engine does run a bit hotter when there are four bikes in front blocking the air flow.

Also the front receiver is a great way to move the trailer into tight spots. The steer wheels are so much closer to the hitch that the ability to set the trailer where you want it is improved. Only draw back is you can to see the passenger side of the trailer but if you know where the drivers side is then you also know where the passenger side is!!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> We have one and have no real issues with lights but the engine does run a bit hotter when there are four bikes in front blocking the air flow.
> 
> Also the front receiver is a great way to move the trailer into tight spots. The steer wheels are so much closer to the hitch that the ability to set the trailer where you want it is improved. Only draw back is you can to see the passenger side of the trailer but if you know where the drivers side is then you also know where the passenger side is!!!


I'm thinking about putting a front hitch on to do just this....move our trailer into it's spot. The spot is extremely tight right now and it's nearly impossible for me to move it into our parking space. I'm trying to get a grasp on how the front mount helps. Just need to draw it out I guess.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also have a front hitch for our 4 bikes on our Sequoia and we love it. It was originally for the rear hitch so we had to have it cut down so the bikes would not sit so high. 
Also, a great place to lock them up for the night!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

After we arrive at the camp site and the bikes are removed, I also remove the carrier and lock it in the tv. I don't want to have anyone walking/riding by and whacking themselves on the carrier pipe that protrudes out the front -- looks like a joust stick. "It's always fun till someone loses an eye."


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CanadaCruizin said:


> After we arrive at the camp site and the bikes are removed, I also remove the carrier and lock it in the tv. I don't want to have anyone walking/riding by and whacking themselves on the carrier pipe that protrudes out the front -- looks like a joust stick. "It's always fun till someone loses an eye."


Another great suggestion. What a way to ruin the perfect camping trip...with a civil suit.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Once we remove the bikes, we simply fold-up the tire holders with the quick release pins. We've really enjoyed the Swagman. It's been said on another forum that one would not carry "good" bikes on the outside; especially on the front due to the bugs, rain, etc. Guess thats a personal thing! PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> We have one and have no real issues with lights but the engine does run a bit hotter when there are four bikes in front blocking the air flow.
> 
> Also the front receiver is a great way to move the trailer into tight spots. The steer wheels are so much closer to the hitch that the ability to set the trailer where you want it is improved. Only draw back is you can to see the passenger side of the trailer but if you know where the drivers side is then you also know where the passenger side is!!!


I'm thinking about putting a front hitch on to do just this....move our trailer into it's spot. The spot is extremely tight right now and it's nearly impossible for me to move it into our parking space. I'm trying to get a grasp on how the front mount helps. Just need to draw it out I guess.
[/quote]

Having the ability to turn the front wheels and get the response you need makes this worth doing.

As an example, grab a toy trailer and move it from the front...easy to park.

Now...what happens when you attach a normal truck to that? Gets a lot hard to back up.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Once we remove the bikes, we simply fold-up the tire holders with the quick release pins. We've really enjoyed the Swagman. It's been said on another forum that one would not carry "good" bikes on the outside; especially on the front due to the bugs, rain, etc. Guess thats a personal thing! PCM


PCM,

Unfortunately for us Floridians, most folks don't get enjoy the "love bug" seasons that we do, so they don't know what bug mess is do they?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

What are you towing with again? Before our fiver we made a pvc bike rack that held 4 bikes securely in the bed of the truck. The nice thing about that was at the campsite we had a bike rack to keep the bikes upright and easy to lock them up. If you have a truck bed to use, I would do an internet search on Homemade PVC Bike Carrier. It was only like 40 bucks to build.

Now we have a toy hauler fiver so the bikes go in there.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I have one installed on our Yukon XL. Bolted on with very little trouble. I did have to drill two holes, but that's about it.

The only issues that I've had with it is that when I originally mounted the bike rack and put a bike on it, I noticed that it was sitting really, really high. It was so high that I had to look through the bikes to see the road... I realized this was a no-go and got a buddy of mine to chop the tube of the bike rack by 4 inches. That did the trick and we rode all the way to Illinois like that with no sweat.

Like others have said, I wouldn't ride with them at night...


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

We have the bike rack pictured on a front hitch of a 2001 ford exc. We towed through the GSM national park and had 'dirty air' problems. This was not all elevation gain problems either. We pulled back down to flat florida before we pulled bikes off and put them in the trailer before temp lowered. Anyone wondering- never pushed temp too far, just kept pulling off and cooling off. This front mount bike thing is not just a vision concern.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey jdpm (Phillip) - Was that picture taken at Sebastian Inlet State Park? Sure looks like it. We are about 25 min from there.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> What are you towing with again? Before our fiver we made a pvc bike rack that held 4 bikes securely in the bed of the truck. The nice thing about that was at the campsite we had a bike rack to keep the bikes upright and easy to lock them up. If you have a truck bed to use, I would do an internet search on Homemade PVC Bike Carrier. It was only like 40 bucks to build.
> 
> Now we have a toy hauler fiver so the bikes go in there.


I have a Silverado 1500. I noticed your pvc rack from one of your photos and liked that for what you were using it for in the photo, a camp bike rack. Does this come apart and pack away or have you glued it together? I will assume since you have the toy hauler, you have plenty of room for the rack, bikes and more. I still like the idea of the front mount so I can keep the bed available for firewood, coolers, floorjacks. kids when they misbehave (just kidding), or anything else I want to haul. I figured the front mount hitch would keep them out of the way.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> What are you towing with again? Before our fiver we made a pvc bike rack that held 4 bikes securely in the bed of the truck. The nice thing about that was at the campsite we had a bike rack to keep the bikes upright and easy to lock them up. If you have a truck bed to use, I would do an internet search on Homemade PVC Bike Carrier. It was only like 40 bucks to build.
> 
> Now we have a toy hauler fiver so the bikes go in there.


I have a Silverado 1500. I noticed your pvc rack from one of your photos and liked that for what you were using it for in the photo, a camp bike rack. Does this come apart and pack away or have you glued it together? I will assume since you have the toy hauler, you have plenty of room for the rack, bikes and more. I still like the idea of the front mount so I can keep the bed available for firewood, coolers, floorjacks. kids when they misbehave (just kidding), or anything else I want to haul. I figured the front mount hitch would keep them out of the way.
[/quote]

I will send you another picture with it in the truck. We had room with the 4 bikes to put coolers and action packers in the bed as well as firewood. The first few times we did not glue it, just bungied it all down well. After getting it just right we glued it. But PVC is tight without glue. The plus side to this is that even if we are not camping and just want to drive somewhere to ride bikes, they load easy, they don't tear up the bed, they don't bend wheels or scratch each other. Dumb question, why are you carrying floor jacks?

We do use it in the toy hauler and we decided to just leave the bikes in the camper since we never ride at home. The toy hauler isn't as bid as you'd think but it is sufficient.

We got thumbs up a lot at campgrounds. Then kids can easily get their bikes to ride and park them when done.

I would be concerned about putting the bikes on the front of the truck. One for airflow. Two for what if one falls off, you'd run over it with the truck and camper. I think 4 bikes would be a lot to put on the front.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> What are you towing with again? Before our fiver we made a pvc bike rack that held 4 bikes securely in the bed of the truck. The nice thing about that was at the campsite we had a bike rack to keep the bikes upright and easy to lock them up. If you have a truck bed to use, I would do an internet search on Homemade PVC Bike Carrier. It was only like 40 bucks to build.
> 
> Now we have a toy hauler fiver so the bikes go in there.


I have a Silverado 1500. I noticed your pvc rack from one of your photos and liked that for what you were using it for in the photo, a camp bike rack. Does this come apart and pack away or have you glued it together? I will assume since you have the toy hauler, you have plenty of room for the rack, bikes and more. I still like the idea of the front mount so I can keep the bed available for firewood, coolers, floorjacks. kids when they misbehave (just kidding), or anything else I want to haul. I figured the front mount hitch would keep them out of the way.
[/quote]

I will send you another picture with it in the truck. We had room with the 4 bikes to put coolers and action packers in the bed as well as firewood. The first few times we did not glue it, just bungied it all down well. After getting it just right we glued it. But PVC is tight without glue. The plus side to this is that even if we are not camping and just want to drive somewhere to ride bikes, they load easy, they don't tear up the bed, they don't bend wheels or scratch each other. Dumb question, why are you carrying floor jacks?

We do use it in the toy hauler and we decided to just leave the bikes in the camper since we never ride at home. The toy hauler isn't as bid as you'd think but it is sufficient.

We got thumbs up a lot at campgrounds. Then kids can easily get their bikes to ride and park them when done.

I would be concerned about putting the bikes on the front of the truck. One for airflow. Two for what if one falls off, you'd run over it with the truck and camper. I think 4 bikes would be a lot to put on the front.
[/quote]

Actually it is only one floor jack. I figure it is a cheap insurance policy for a flat on either the TV or TT. With a floor jack in the truck bed, I can have a tire changed on either quicker than I would be able to retrieve the jack on my TV to use.

The airflow may be a concern. The rack I am considering has two lock spots on it. If a bike falls off with two locks locking the rack, one bike going under the vehicle is the least of my concerns.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> [I would be concerned about putting the bikes on the front of the truck. One for airflow. Two for what if one falls off, you'd run over it with the truck and camper. I think 4 bikes would be a lot to put on the front.


For what it's worth, we were driving around Idaho in near 100-degree weather with 4 bikes up front and didn't see much of an effect on coolant temperature.

10,000 miles in, and none have fallen off.

Ed


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> [I would be concerned about putting the bikes on the front of the truck. One for airflow. Two for what if one falls off, you'd run over it with the truck and camper. I think 4 bikes would be a lot to put on the front.


For what it's worth, we were driving around Idaho in near 100-degree weather with 4 bikes up front and didn't see much of an effect on coolant temperature.

10,000 miles in, and none have fallen off.

Ed
[/quote]

Thanks for the post Ed. I figured with the vehicles that run with those screens over the entire front ends of vehicles (to not necessarily avoid Florida lovebugs as much to make sure they get splattered evenly) and no overheating issue, I wouldn't think the bikes would do it.

I also figure if the bikes are going to fall off, at least there wouldn't be any doubt of where they had gone when I arrive at the campsite and they are missing.









Jeff


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

[/quote]I'm thinking about putting a front hitch on to do just this....move our trailer into it's spot. The spot is extremely tight right now and it's nearly impossible for me to move it into our parking space. I'm trying to get a grasp on how the front mount helps. Just need to draw it out I guess.
[/quote]

I just added a front hitch to my Super Duty as a result of my new storage location. The hitch with installation was $285. It came out really sweet. It fits in between the fog lights. Pictures to follow.

Happy Outbacking!


----------

